# Pig Forum Goes Mobile - Android



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

The Android app for Pig Forum is live!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tapatalk.thepigsitecomforums&hl=en

Download and let me know if you can connect to the forum easier on your mobile device.


----------



## glock26USMC (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks Austin !


----------



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

Can android users upload pics?


----------



## glock26USMC (Sep 5, 2013)

That is an affirmative Austin


----------



## glock26USMC (Sep 5, 2013)

Make that a negative..... the pics won't load on Android now


----------



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm contacting customer support now.


----------



## glock26USMC (Sep 5, 2013)

Any update Austin?


----------



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

Just checked and nothing. Sorry.


----------



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

I just heard back. 

I'm being told you need to update your software then uninstall and reinstall the app. 

Please let me know if that does not fix it.


----------

